# Volume often gets stuck on mute



## simr (May 13, 2013)

It often happens that my volume gets stuck at mute with a red X on it. Clicking on it runs the troubleshooter which offers to restart the audio service whereupon the problem gets fixed until the next time it happens again.

How do I stop this from happening anymore?

(The answer isn't to select "Update driver" in "Device Manager", as that always gives you the message that you have the latest driver installed. In fact, never in my life has "Device Manager" ever actually updated a driver.)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually I had this problem. I fixed it by changing a registry setting:

open *Regedit *and go to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control*

right click on *ServicesPipeTimeout *and select *Modify*

Change *Base *to *Decimal *and change the value from *300000 *to *600000 *and hit* OK*

If you don't see the *ServicesPipeTimeOut* key, then you can create it: right click on the right hand side and select New > DWORD (32-bit) Value


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thank you.
As I like to learn (in addition to fixing problems) can you explain how that will stop the volume from randomly becoming mute in middle of using the computer? Thank you.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If it's happening during your usage and not at the beginning of a reboot then you may have something on your computer that is causing it.

Try a clean boot:https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-windows-da2f9573-6eec-00ad-2f8a-a97a1807f3dd


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Couriant said:


> Try a clean boot


But if all non Microsoft services won't be running, I won't be able to use my computer much, which means I won't encounter the problem anyway.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

All you will be doing is disabling programs at startup. You will be able to use your computer as normal.

This is different to safe mode.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Couriant said:


> All you will be doing is disabling programs at startup.


Will these two be disabled?


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

simr said:


> Will these two be disabled?


i.e. the "enabled" entries.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any information about this?
Should all the Intel services be disabled for a clean boot as well?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

All items need to be disabled.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Even the antivirus (Avast in my case)?


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

I disabled everything sans Aavast. Didn't help.
Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thread has been reopened as requested.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

simr said:


> It often happens that my volume gets stuck at mute with a red X on it. Clicking on it runs the troubleshooter which offers to restart the audio service whereupon the problem gets fixed until the next time it happens again.
> 
> How do I stop this from happening anymore?
> 
> (The answer isn't to select "Update driver" in "Device Manager", as that always gives you the message that you have the latest driver installed. In fact, never in my life has "Device Manager" ever actually updated a driver.)


Update: I uninstalled Avast a few months ago and have been relying on Windows Defender ever since.
Unfortunately that hasn't solved the problem.

Attached is the event details of the latest instance.


----------

